# Something better than that DAP pink spackle?



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I've used spackle for 36 years without too many problems. The problem may be your technique. For small holes I use a 1" putty knife........a plastic version is even better because it allows you to push the spackle deep into the hole. It takes 2 or 3 very firm coats of spackle to really fill the hole without shrinking. Nail holes can be tricky because they form a bit of a lip around the hole which catches your putty knife and leaves low spots. To eliminate the lip, you can sand it off, or, what I do is use a Phillips head screwdriver to slightly enlarge the hole and that pushes that lip into the hole giving you a nice, flat surface to fill the hole. 

Another way to fill holes is to put one light coat on, let dry, and then put a sloppy, heavy coat on, allow that to dry, then sand off all the excess.

Now, for cracks and holes bigger than a 1/4", you should use a quick-setting joint compound type product, but, that's a whole 'other ball of wax.


----------



## jerkbag (Jan 6, 2014)

Ah -- sounds like it's my technique then. Thanks for this info!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I really like MH Ready Patch.... give it a try... fast dry...excellent sanding...good streagnth... no shrinkage....

Best


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Dap Crackshot is by far my favorite spackle. It's a heavy vinyl that doesn't shrink much as it dries. Also, it's not prone to flash under paint.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I use Synko ProSet 90 Lite Sand. Home Depot sells it as a powder in a bag, but I was using it before there was even a Home Depot store in Winnipeg.

Every joint compound I've ever used shrinks as it dries. So you need to plan on applying at least a second coat to fill in the shrinkage, and often a third is called for.

And ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS work with a bright light shining at a sharp angle to the work area to exagerate the roughness of your work. When your plastering look "OK, kinda", under such critical lighting, it'll look pretty good under normal lighting. When it looks pretty good under critical lighting, it'll look perfect under normal lighting.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> Nail holes can be tricky because they form a bit of a lip around the hole which catches your putty knife and leaves low spots. To eliminate the lip, you can sand it off, or, what I do is use a Phillips head screwdriver to slightly enlarge the hole and that pushes that lip into the hole giving you a nice, flat surface to fill the hole.


The lips are caused when you pull a nail or something out of the dry wall or sometimes a cut edge. I've found a very light tap with peen-end of a ball peen hammer or even push in with the butt of the putty knife will create a little dimple around holes being filled.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

That 90 minute powder is hot mud. It's hard to use, hard to sand, (why it's always recommended to be finished with pre-mixed) and prone to flashing. Seems like it would be way overkill for a very small repair.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Apr 1, 2015)

Why dont you just buy a small bag of gypsum plaster?


----------

